# Windows Media Player Green Screen



## SOSHelp (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone.
Everytime I try to view a video from a website that uses windows media player to stream something I get audio but the screen turns green....however this does not happen when I open up a file by directly going to windows media player first. How do I fix this problem?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Is this a nVidia video board by any chance? There have been several threads here on that issue, I don't know if there ever was a total resolution. Here are a few examples, a search will turn up more.

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/518231-display-graphics-issues.html?highlight=green+screen+video

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/483791-video-problems.html?highlight=green+screen+video

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/478913-green-screen.html?highlight=green+screen+video

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/455222-weird-green-screen.html?highlight=green+screen+video

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedi...ly-go-green.html?highlight=green+screen+video

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/447520-problem-wmp.html?highlight=green+screen+video


----------



## sultan_emerr (Mar 18, 2005)

Have you recently updated your vid card drivers?

info on troubleshooting WMP11, here, 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/11/troubleshooting.aspx

FAQs 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/faq/default.mspx

In WMP, at top tabs - go to tools/options/performance/ see if it helps to make adjustments to the "video acceleration" slider,

or if that doesn't help try http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/knowledgecenter/mediaadvice/0064.mspx

You might try to open WMP; Go to Tools/Options/Performance/Click the advanced tab at the bottom/ check the box that says "Use high quality mode"/ ok/ apply.


----------

